# Moving libraries to other partition/drive



## Kanter (Oct 13, 2020)

Greetings. As Staffpad (on Windows at least) quite stubbornly installs all libraries (stock and aftermarket) onto the system drive, I wonder if any of you have already performed the migration trick (by means of symlink or other techniques) to free up space on the OS partition. 
If yes, what are you moving? the entire folder (i.e. "StaffPadLtd.StaffPadInstrumentsAntiqueKeys_1.0.2.0_x64__bpr9sbycxtt68", located in WindowsApps (C:\Program Files), or just its sub-folder "Antique Keys" that contains all comprised instruments, and weighs in at 4.12 GB? Thanks.


----------



## Jacob Moss (Oct 13, 2020)

Just add Symlinks via command line or something, in case it looks for that specific directory.


----------



## Kanter (Oct 16, 2020)

Thank you.
It turns out Staffpad, or rather Windows, are very protective about writing/deleting to/from the content folders on the C: drive. I keep trying to secure the requisite permissions, on different folder levels, but no luck so far. That is why I asked if anybody had actually had any success, so I can narrow down the process. I have been through the "right click/properties/security/advanced/change owner" routine, but that does not seem to secure my access to the Staffpad content files.


----------



## Kanter (Oct 16, 2020)

I also have no issues performing the symlink thing for other libraries on the C drive, such as the convology libraries located in ProgramData. It is the "WindowsApps" folder, housing all Staffpad content, that seems to behave stubbornly.


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 16, 2020)

I went through the permissions process a couple of months ago when trying to get StaffPad to work with Stream Deck. I'm afraid I don't remember the steps that got me there, but can just say that it's possible. I think I found it by searching on Google.


----------

